# dual purpose component cabinet, take 2



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

so, we bought our house in '07. we found this old sideboard buffett while cleaning out the shop's attic. obviously it has seen its better days. i've been looking for a good use for it and when my wife gave me the go ahead on turning the kids' old play room into a theater room, i decided to use it as the component cabinet which will pull double duty as a dry bar. the spirits will go in one cabinet, the glassware in the other cabintet and the components will be housed on the shelves in the middle. 



















i removed as much of the dry rotted veneer as i could ands stripped the old finish. sadly, i had to accept that it was too far gone to restain the piece and expect a uniform color. so i decided to paint it using the colors that are in the movie room. 




















now, all i have to do is tile the top with leftover granite tile we used on our kitchen cabinets.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice project! Too bad you had to paint it.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, that would have been great if the wood finish was still usable. Although you did do a nice job on the paint detail, that must have taken forever!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

An alternative to painting is to use shellac with a stain added to it. (as opposed to staining the wood)
It gives a finish which looks similar to the original but the stain hides the imperfections.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

